# Headache



## OnlyAnEgg (May 19, 2008)

I broke 2 for the first time (seiken) on Saturday.

It went much better than this guy's break:


The silliest karate "expert" - kewego


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2008)

Poor guy was having a bad day. He still has allhis student, I mean suckers:lol2::drink2tha


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 19, 2008)

Not as much a sucker as this guy!

**Warning:  a little blood and some incompetance**

Click


----------



## terryl965 (May 19, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Not as much a sucker as this guy!
> 
> **Warning: a little blood and some incompetance**
> 
> Click


 
Yea I would need to go to the car and get my gun, what an idiot


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 19, 2008)

I have a pretty good idea as to how guys like this get their credentials but what always amazes me is the level of self delusion involved.  The first guy's technique just straight up sucks.  How many times does he have to nearly break his hand before he gives it away as a bad idea?

And the second 'master', I don't even know what he was supposed to be demonstrating.  What is the point of laying a student's arm on a couple of boards and hitting it with a sledgehammer?  And the delicate fairy-tap style of swordsmanship, that's just wierd.  I guess he did demonstrate a complete lack of concern for his student.

If we are really lucky the first guys retired due to embarrassment and the second guy was jumped by the paramedics outside the venue at which he was injuring people.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 19, 2008)

My sensei does a similar thing with cucumbers and blindfolds.  to my knowledge, he has never hurt anyone.  it's a marketing tool to get lookers-on to go, 'hey, I wanna be that cool!'

To be truthful, Jackie Chan movies had the same effect on me.  Now that I'm in the art proper, I know I won't _be_ Jackie Chan; but, I still watch his movies with fondness.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 19, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> My sensei does a similar thing with cucumbers and blindfolds. to my knowledge, he has never hurt anyone. it's a marketing tool to get lookers-on to go, 'hey, I wanna be that cool!'
> 
> To be truthful, Jackie Chan movies had the same effect on me. Now that I'm in the art proper, I know I won't _be_ Jackie Chan; but, I still watch his movies with fondness.


 
As you say, your sensei hasn't hurt anyone and I reckon its because he has better technique.

I have no problem with demonstrations to entertain or to get people interested but there should be some sort of concept involved to exemplify the art or something.  I suppose they did demonstrate the amazing tolerance of their students.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 19, 2008)

I dunno.  He didn't tolerate that neck cut very well at all.  He fell right over!


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 19, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I dunno. He didn't tolerate that neck cut very well at all. He fell right over!


 

:lol:


----------

